# What's your diagnosis with the bleeding heart tetra?



## Neophyte (Sep 7, 2012)

Please see attached photo and lemme know what she's having... An aquarist specialist told me its fungus. Thanks.










Sent from my iPad using PG Free


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Yeah, you've got fungus alright.


----------



## Neophyte (Sep 7, 2012)

Thanks...


Sent from my iPad using PG Free


----------



## RedGoop89 (Sep 12, 2012)

Good luck


Sent from my iPad using PG Free


----------

